# Do I need more info?



## writermom333 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just received my lab results:

TSH 2.70

Free T4 0.66

I have felt terrible for the past several months. I have taken Armour (60) for several years, but last spring switched to NP thyroid (90), after lab results. Are NP Thyroid and Armour that different, that I would start to feel this bad: increased inflammation, edema, pain, gained 25 pounds!!

Should I switch back to Armour? I said ok to NP because of cost, but I'll pay the extra for the good stuff, if necessary!

Thanks!

Debbi


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Since you are taking a heavy T3 replacement med. you really should be running the Free T-3 along with your FT-4 to know how the med is working. Your FT-4 will likely be lower range.

The FT-4 you posted looks to be below any FT-4 range I have seen and since you are symptomatic, you just may need an increase in your current medication rather than switching.

It's a good idea to test thyroid levels 6 weeks after changing brands of medication as different fillers affect absorption.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you post the range for your Free T4 result?


----------



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

.


----------



## writermom333 (Dec 26, 2009)

The range for my T4 is 0.80-1.30 ng/dL I am at 0.66


----------



## writermom333 (Dec 26, 2009)

Doctor just said that since the TSH is normal he is ok with low T4

Grrr...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Well, meds like NP and Armour naturally suppress FT4, but you should also have a suppressed TSH as well. Plus, most of us feel better when our TSH is closer to 1. I would call back and ask if he will run Free T3 (my guess will be no since he also seems to think your TSH is fine and he didn't run FT3 when you're on NP, but never hurts to ask) and also ask for a med increase. I would also start looking for a new doctor, too.


----------

